# New RMAS forum



## Andy

Due to some popular demand, we have now created a forum devoted to the Royal Maritime Auxiliary Service, it is located in the 'navies section' as a subforum or here
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=382

Please feel free to create RMAS related threads in this new forum

cheers
Andy


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Dear Andy, many thanks. This site gets better and better.


----------



## tug life

looking for a RMAS dog class tug to buy,anyone know who has one up for sale?


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

tug life said:


> looking for a RMAS dog class tug to buy,anyone know who has one up for sale?[/QUOTE
> Yes! Try Portland Port, Portland, Dorset. Rufus castle Ex PAS/RMAS Beagle/Basset. She is now laid-up but being used for spares so hurry up and make enquieries.


----------

